# Ich Werbe Auf dem Server Allianz/Aeqwynn



## PhrozenOG (20. Dezember 2015)

Hey

da ich nun viel zeit habe würde ich gernen einen Spieler werben der Sehr Aktiv ist,

Server:Aeqwynn

Seite:Allianz

 

ich kann dir Gold,Reittiere und Taschen stellen .


----------



## PhrozenOG (23. Dezember 2015)

Suche immernoch


----------



## PhrozenOG (27. Dezember 2015)

Bump


----------

